# Alternative zu Sirius ACT (3SU1400-1LL10-3BA1) gesucht



## oliver.tonn (23 Mai 2022)

Nachdem es laut Siemens unmöglich ist das im Betreff angegebene Sirius ACT in TwinCAT inklusive dem Safety-Teil zu konfigurieren, suche ich eine Alternative.
Es geht darum in einer Warte einen Not-Aus Knopf zu stellen und diesen dann per Profinet/PROFIsafe über zwei Ethernet-Switche die per LWL verbunden sind an die Steuerung (TC3) anzuschließen. Es soll, wie das Sirius, ein einzelnes Modul (mit Safety) sein, an das man nur noch 24V und ein Netzwerkkabel anschließt.
Hat hier jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## MasterOhh (23 Mai 2022)

Woran hakt es denn bei der Konfiguration?


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 Mai 2022)

Es gibt zwei Probleme.
Ich konfiguriere in TwinSAFE die folgenden Einstellungen für den Sirius.


Dann wechsel ich in den I/O-Knoten auf das F-Modul und schreibe die Daten, was laut TC3 auch erfolgreich ist.



Wenn ich jetzt auf lesen klicke erscheinen die Daten auch bei Online values.


Schalte ich den Sirius nun aus und wieder ein und lese den Wert erneut, sind wieder die alten Werte drin.


Das Speichern hatte aber schon mal geklappt. Gerade hat es wieder geklappt. Ich vermute da war der Fehler, dass das Safety Programm nicht aktuell war.
Dann bekomme ich beim Neustart einen Watchdogfehler von der Logik CPU und der Sirius meldet "Safety-Zieladresse ungültig".


----------



## MasterOhh (24 Mai 2022)

Hast du nach dem Ändern der Adresse die Hardware Konfiguration nochmal hochgeladen?


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 Mai 2022)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Hast du nach dem Ändern der Adresse die Hardware Konfiguration nochmal hochgeladen?


Habe ich auch schon mal gemacht.
Wie wäre denn die richtige Reihenfolge?


----------



## MasterOhh (24 Mai 2022)

Also ich habe mir angewöhnt, nach dem Ändern von den Safety-Parametern immer nochmal die Hardware Konfig neu auf die Steuerung zu laden. Hatte da in der Vergangenheit auch schon mal Probleme, die so gelöst wurden. 
Vielleicht hilft es bei dir auch. Ein Versuch kann ja zumindest nicht schaden ...


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 Mai 2022)

Dann also erst beim entsprechenden Alias Device die Einstellungen unter Safety Parameter ändern, Button "Update I/O TreeItem" drücken, beim F-Modul auf "Schreiben" drücken und dann die Hardware Konfig laden?


----------



## MasterOhh (24 Mai 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Dann also erst beim entsprechenden Alias Device die Einstellungen unter Safety Parameter ändern, Button "Update I/O TreeItem" drücken, beim F-Modul auf "Schreiben" drücken und dann die Hardware Konfig laden?


Ja, so würde ich es machen. In der Anleitung von der Sirius ACT steht ja auch was von Hardware Konfig laden drin, allerdings auf Siemens SPS bezogen. Versucht macht kluch, sag ich da.


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 Mai 2022)

Nochmals danke. Hat aber leider nichts gebracht. Das Sirius meldet noch immer eine ungültige Zieladresse und der Watchdog kommt auch immer noch.


----------



## Wincctia (24 Mai 2022)

Hallo Oliver, 

welche Firmware hast du auf deinem Modul? Die History ist recht interessant….







						SIOS
					






					support.industry.siemens.com
				




mfg Tia


----------



## Wincctia (24 Mai 2022)

Hallo Oliver, 

hast du es mit S7 Fct schon Probier? laut diesem FAQ wäre das erfolgreich https://support.industry.siemens.co...interfacemodul-ohne-tia-portal?dti=0&lc=de-DE


----------



## oliver.tonn (25 Mai 2022)

Wincctia schrieb:


> welche Firmware hast du auf deinem Modul? Die History ist recht interessant….


Auf dem Gerät ist die neueste Firmware (2.1.4) drauf.


Wincctia schrieb:


> hast du es mit S7 Fct schon Probier? laut diesem FAQ wäre das erfolgreich https://support.industry.siemens.co...interfacemodul-ohne-tia-portal?dti=0&lc=de-DE


Das Problem ist, dass TwinCAT TCI nicht unterstützt und ich das Tool nicht starten kann.
Ich dachte eigentlich, ich bräuchte es nur zur Berechnung der Prüfsumme und da keine Parameter existieren und somit keine Prüfsumme berechnet werden muss gar nicht.
Wenn man damit die F-Adresse einstellen muss, frage ich mich was dann diese Einstellung macht?


Die wird ja als F_Dest_Add übergeben und ins Gerät geschrieben.


----------



## Wincctia (25 Mai 2022)

Hallo Oliver, 

blöder Vorschlag Evtl Tia Trail herunterladen und damit Parametrieren? zwar maximaler Overkill. Zumindest für den Anfang eine möglichkeit.

Gruß Tia


----------



## oliver.tonn (25 Mai 2022)

Wincctia schrieb:


> blöder Vorschlag Evtl Tia Trail herunterladen und damit Parametrieren? zwar maximaler Overkill. Zumindest für den Anfang eine möglichkeit.


Das Problem ist, dass man zum Parametrieren ein F-CPU braucht und die habe ich nicht, aber PLCSIM advanced kann auch F-CPUs simulieren und Netzwerkverbindungen, damit werde ich es mal probieren.


----------



## Wincctia (25 Mai 2022)

Hallo Oliver, 

brauchst du glaub ich gar nicht. Einfach eine Hardware Konfiguration zu deinen Sirius Anlegen und dann Rechts Klick zuweisen hätte ich jetzt mal vorgeschlage, muss aber sagen zu 100% sicher bin ic  ja mir da jetzt nicht aber mal testen würde ich sagen. Gruß Tia


----------



## testor (26 Mai 2022)

Das Problem könnten die iPar (F_ipar_CRC) sein. Ich hatte das Problem als ich mal probiert habe ET200SP fio in Twincat einzubinden. Für Sirius ACT scheinen die auch notwendig zu sein (evtl. Für die zusätzlichen terminal Module?). Siemens schreibt folgendes:
"_Einsatz der fehlersicheren SIRIUS ACT PROFINET Interfacemodule in einem Engineering-System  
eines Drittherstellers oder Step 7 Classic 
Mit Hilfe des S7-Fail-safe Configuration Tool (S7-FCT) ist die Einbindung der fehlersicheren  
SIRIUS ACT PROFINET Interfacemodule in einem Engineering-System eines Drittherstellers oder  
Step 7 Classic mittels GSD-Projektierung möglich. S7-FCT stellt dazu die Berechnung der  
F_iParCRC und die Adressierung der F-Peripherien nach PROFIsafe-Adresstyp 2 zur Verfügung. 
Die stets aktuellste GSD-Datei erhalten Sie unter folgendem Link (https:// 
support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109746180)."_

Beckhoff in der Doku zur EL6910 folgendes:
"Der Parameter F_iPar_CRC bezieht sich auf die iParameter des PROFIsafe-Gerätes. Diese müssen direkt
am PROFIsafe-Gerät in der I/O-Konfiguration eingestellt werden. Zur Berechnung der iPar-CRC ist
gegebenenfalls eine zusätzliche Third-Party-Software des Herstellers notwendig. Die dort berechnete CRC
muss auf dem Reiter Safety Parameters unter F_iPar_CRC entsprechend eingetragen werden"

und:
"iParamater
Auf dem PROFIsafe I/O-Gerät müssen die identischen iParameter wie auf dem Alias Device konfiguriert
sein, damit die Kommunikation korrekt starten kann"

Siemens stellt also ein Programm zu Verfügung, welches z.B. von ABB auch in die Engineering Umgebung eingebunden ist, Beckhoff tut dies nicht und verweist auf Siemens...


----------



## oliver.tonn (26 Mai 2022)

Nein, die Prüfsumme ist nicht das Problem, da das FCT Toll sagt, das es keine Parameter gibt.


----------



## testor (26 Mai 2022)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Nein, die Prüfsumme ist nicht das Problem, da das FCT Toll sagt, das es keine Parameter gibt.


Hast du das FCT aus der TC3 Umgebung starten können? Soweit ich das verstanden habe geht das nicht stand alone und muss im Engineering eingebunden sein. 

Das reine Parametrieren außerhalb der des Engineerings soll laut den Aussagen die ich bekommen habe nicht gehen, da der F_ipar_CRC hardwaregebunde bzw. Abhängig von den Safety-Verbindungen ist.
Die Sirius ACT Profisafe Verbindungen werden hier ja aktiv beim FCT Tool genannt.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Was spricht den dagegen den Not-Aus über eine normale FSOE Klemme zu realisieren? Habe evtl. deinen use case nicht verstanden.


----------



## oliver.tonn (26 Mai 2022)

testor schrieb:


> Hast du das FCT aus der TC3 Umgebung starten können? Soweit ich das verstanden habe geht das nicht stand alone und muss im Engineering eingebunden sein.


Das FCT Tool lässt sich auch nicht in TC3 starten. Ich habe es in TIA gestartet und da kam die Meldung, das es keine Parameter und damit auch keine Prüfsumme gibt.


testor schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Thema: Was spricht den dagegen den Not-Aus über eine normale FSOE Klemme zu realisieren? Habe evtl. deinen use case nicht verstanden.


Der Wunsch meines aktuellen Kunden spricht dagegen. Es soll ein monolithesches Modul sein an das nur 24V und eine Netzwerkleitung gelegt werden sollen. Die Netzwerkleitung wird bei derem Kunden in der Warte auf einen Switch gegeben, dann geht es per LWL weiter zum Maschinenraum an einen weiteren Switch und dann per Kabel zur Steuerung.


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 Mai 2022)

Wincctia schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> 
> brauchst du glaub ich gar nicht. Einfach eine Hardware Konfiguration zu deinen Sirius Anlegen und dann Rechts Klick zuweisen hätte ich jetzt mal vorgeschlage, muss aber sagen zu 100% sicher bin ic  ja mir da jetzt nicht aber mal testen würde ich sagen. Gruß Tia


Leider vermutlich doch, denn beim Versuch das Ganze ohne F-CPU zu machen kommt die Fehlermeldung "F-Peripherie nicht bereit".
Ich musste also eine F-CPU mit PLCSIM Advanced simulieren und an diese dann das Gerät hängen und die SPS starten, aber wie?
Die SPS und das Sirius zum Projekt hinzufügen ist einfach, die IPs anpassen auch, aber wie geht es dann weiter, bzw. wie muss ich da vorgehen?
Nachtrag: Im PLCSIM Advanced habe ich schon eine Instanz als PLC_1 mit der IP 192.168.2.1 konfiguriert und eine "echten" Netzwerkschnittstelle ausgewählt. Dieser habe ich die IP 192.168.2.250 gegeben. Aber wie verbinde ich mich aus TIA jetzt mit dieser CPU?


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 Mai 2022)

So, PLCSIM läuft, aber jetzt erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung, dass sich das Ziel im Offline-Projekt zum Online-Projekt unterscheidet, obwohl die IPs gleich sind.
Sorry, aber muss ich da jetzt tun?


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 Mai 2022)

Nachtrag: Die "echte" Ethernetschnittstelle ist auf 192.168.2.251 eingestellt, das Sirius hat 192.168.2.101, die virtuelle PLCSIM Schnittstelle ist auf 192.168.2.251 (Was vielleicht schon das Problem ist) und die CPU ist auf 192.168.2.1 konfiguriert.


----------



## Wincctia (30 Mai 2022)

Hallo Oliver, 

mhhhh jetzt wird eng… 

soweit ich weis kann PLC SIM Advanced keine Profinet Teilnehmer anbinden.

hast du im Tia das Gerät per Gsd angelegt oder Direkt aus dem Geräte Katalog oder anders gefragt willst du per FCT zuweisen oder mit Tia direkt?


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 Mai 2022)

Wincctia schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> 
> mhhhh jetzt wird eng…
> 
> ...


Ich wollte FCT weiternutzen, aber ich bin gerade dabei einen neuen Thread anzulegen, weil das Thema doch zu sehr abdrifted.


----------



## Wincctia (30 Mai 2022)

Ok alles klar


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 Mai 2022)

Da das Thema von der ursprünglichen Frage ziemlich abgedrifted ist habe ich hier einen neuen Thread erstellt.


----------



## oliver.tonn (1 Juni 2022)

Die Sache hat sich erledigt.
Der Auftraggeber hatte hier eine 1510SP F-1 PN rumliegen. Ich dachte immer, dass F-CPUs einen lackierten gelben Strich hätten wie bei der S7-1200 und bei SP CPU war kein gelber Strich dran, gleichzeitig fehlte dummerweise auch das gelbe "Etikett", darum hatte ich Sie bisher ignoriert.
Ich konnte jetzt mit der SP CPU unter TIA die PROFIsafe Adresse einstellen und jetzt läuft das Sirius auch mit TwinCAT 3.


----------



## oliver.tonn (2 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank an alle die durch Ihre Antworten zu einer möglichen Lösung des Problems beigetragen haben und an alle weiteren, die überlegt haben, wie man das Problem lösen könnte.


----------

